# Sticky  How-To: Write a Tutorial



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Feel free to delete this. 

Xtreme coming in strong with some how to's on how to's


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I say BS without :coolpics:.

Good job Xtreme!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

A word of caution, if you write your tutorial in MS-Word, copy & paste the entire post to Wordpad and save it as a text file. Once this is done you can safely copy/paste the text from wordpad to your post. Do NOT copy/paste directly from MS-Word as this will generate all sorts of crazy and unpredictable formatting snafus.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I actually did a how do in iPhone notepad, it's doable but a complete pain because you can't see the actual pictures in the PB links and if you lose your place it's not going to be pretty. Also try and break it up into more than 1 post if you get OCD on pics per steps as you have a limit of 25 pics per single post. As for photobucket, just make a new folder for "How To" in the event you have 7 of the same picture and you go deleting 7 of 8 and the 3rd one is the one you picked for the How to.


----------

